# Disconnected to power surge protector



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

The cable guy came yesterday to install the three in one package (internet, telephone, and tv) He disconnected the cable line to the surge protector when he installed the new modem that is for the telephone and internet. He said it was ok without it. He said the cable line is grounded outside so there shouldn't be a problem. He said they found having the cable line attached to home power surge protectors many times cause interference with the telephone and slow down computer speed. I will admit so far my internet speed is faster but I don't want to compromise my system either. 

Does anyone know if the grounding outside makes it safe to not be on a powersurge protector?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd probably take his word for it. Since it's their modem that cooks if you have a surge, they're the ones taking the risk here.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

So you are saying the modem will fry and not my computer? But if that happens I will be without telephone and computer until they fix it...hope that never happens.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'd still use the surge protector. The ground outside may redirect a lightning strike to keep it out of your living-room, but will due nothing for stray voltages or surges. Try it on the protector and see if the speed difference is worth the risk. There is nothing to say a surge will not also affect your computer.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

The Cable Guy may or may not be correct. 1) I was told I could not use a 'Y' splitter on my computer for internet access and TV turner card as TV signal and internet speed would be degraded...............he was wrong. 2) Daughter (at her home) had local lightening strike, took out cable modem, wireless router, Vonage router and PCI network card. In short (no pun intended) try it through the surge and see what you think about quality, it certainly won't damage anything. I wouldn't take cable guys word for nothing, much like the 'experts' at Best Buy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wino said:


> The Cable Guy may or may not be correct. 1) I was told I could not use a 'Y' splitter on my computer for internet access and TV turner card as TV signal and internet speed would be degraded...............he was wrong.


Well, in this case, he was not totally wrong, it depends on the specific situation. Lower signal strength to the modem is a frequent cause of problems, and I've dealt with this issue in a number of locations. It may or may not affect speed or reliability, but it's bad practice in any case.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Well, in this case, he was not totally wrong, it depends on the specific situation. Lower signal strength to the modem is a frequent cause of problems, and I've dealt with this issue in a number of locations. It may or may not affect speed or reliability, but it's bad practice in any case.


No big deal, bad practice or not, in my case he was totally wrong, which was why I suggested grandma77 give it a whirl and make her own decision whether the suppressor caused degradation. She may find the same results I did (no effect) and get added protection, then again, you could be right.............it's very simple to find out and no loss to try.


----------



## NICK G (Sep 11, 2006)

Echo JW as "specific situation".
My house will not allow splitters in certain rooms but will in others.
Signal strength makes or breaks the decisions on location and use.
Just need to try it, test it, accept or reject it.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

After the weekend I will try it...If it compromises the telephones that is where I think I would see the biggest difference. I had it on my computer with high speed till he came the other day to install the new modem that works for both the internet and telephone. It slowed my computer some but not enough to stop me from using it. When I give it a try I will let you all know what happens. Could I use a better cable to connect? Would that make any difference?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

RG6 is the current recommended cable. Many of the older cables were RG58/59. Should be marked on the cable or packaging if you are buying ready made lengths. I make my own with bulk cable and screw-on or crimp end fittings.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Wino...I appreciate the help...I will check out what I have and buy new if I need too. What I have I bought about six months ago.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It won't make much difference over a short run. If you decide to use the better RG6, be sure to replace the entire run of cable and not just the last 3 feet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I ended up biting the bullet and buying a quality compression connector tool, makes fitting the connectors onto the cable very easy, and they're pretty bulletproof when they're installed. 

I have a roll of RG-6U that I use for any re-wiring, and I have one room that needs it right now, just haven't mustered the energy to climb up in the attic and do the job.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I got one from Radio Shack that made most of the others I've seen look like real junk. This tool has some heft to it and will stay in one piece.

The coax wire-stripping tool is pretty handy, too. Makes nice square ends right down to the copper with a small strip of ground exposed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, my kit came with the tool and inserts for four different types of coax. I've only used the RG-59 and RG-6 sections so far. The tool is small, but weighs a bunch for something it's size. It does a very good job, one squeeze and a perfect connection.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Tell you what John...just run over to my house with some of your RG-6 and you can do it for me.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right after I get around to doing mine.  Wait, you're a bit too close, you might think I'm serious!


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Almost got you there...


----------

